# 14' Sea Nymph set up



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

We will be picking up this 14' boat sometime this weekend and was wondering what our options are regarding motors. 
Can this boat handle the weight of the 9.9? What about a trolling motor? Would we have to pick between the 2? Or could we mount both? Does this type of boat have to have the transom mount trolling motor or could we do a bow mount? What size trolling motor would be best? Probably sounds like a silly question, but I will be the first to admit that I am clueless about our options. Any input would be welcomed.. 
Thank you..








14' Sea Nymph


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

This boat will easily handle a 9.9, as for the trolling motor, you could possibly take the front seat out and put a bow mount on, but, me having a similar boat, we put kicker plate on the back and can easily run the 9.9 to where we want to go, then drop the electric in the water and we are good to go. If you decide to go this route, i'd be happy to snap a couple of pics for you.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

oh, and you could use just about any size trolling motor, but right now, we have a 55lb, I'd like to upsize it to a 65 though, another thing you may want to consider is how much room bateries will take up. i usually have a minimum of 3 batteries onboard.


----------



## MAINAH (Apr 14, 2004)

There should be a manufacturer's placard/label somewhere on the boat. This should list the max horse power the boat can take. If the boat is older and does not have one any more, you would be fine with a 9.9. I have a 14ft SEA MAID built in 1964, I run a 9.9 MERC and my MFG placard says I can run up to a 35 HP.....that would be fun. I also have a bowmount FC trolling motor(42lb thrust). I had to put a larger aluminum plate up on the bow so I could mount it. If you mount it at an angle it will be out of the way of the bow seat when secured in the up position. I also had enough room on the new plate to mount my fish finder. If you want to see how I did it I can send you pictures. Good luck and have fun, I love my little boat. They go anywhere.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

There should be a plate on the boat somewhere giving the maximum horsepower the boat is designed for. I have a 1969 14 foot Ouachita ( Indian Name ) and it is rated for 40 horsepower but I only have six horse on it. The boat in your picture seems to be narrower than mine though.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i agree with johnboy.9.9 will work great.i'm sure it's rated for more,but i'm assuming you'll want to fish restricted hp and elec. only lakes.as for trolling motors,if you're going to use it on elec. only,go big,same as johnboy.bow or transom mount depends on your preference,as they both have their merits/advantages,which is why i have both mounted on my boat,along with my 9.9.
shouldn't be much trouble to add a bow mount.
once rigged,that will be a fine fishin' machine for your intended use


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

like misfit said, you can go either way, but the transom mount is much more versatile. you can back troll and also go alone fishing a shore line quite easily. i almost always go backwards because of boat control...easier to pull the boat in the direction than to push it, plus it's movements are instantaneous, as opposed to going forward, pushing from the back.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Hmm... 3 batteries, 9.9 motor, trolling motor, 2-3 people, tackle...wouldn't we be on the verge of sinking with this much weight??? lol 
And yes, I would love to see pictures of some of your setups. you can email to [email protected].
Thanks so much


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

these are the same reasons i like a bowmount  


> .easier to pull the boat in the direction than to push it, plus it's movements are instantaneous,


but i still like the transom mount when i don't want to move to the front of the boat when just tooling across the water,or "sneaking up" on a "fishy spot"  
the bowmount is also nice when i'm fishing with a partner.i can just relax and let them run the motor  
here's my little 14 foot flatbottom setup.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a similar setup. You'll be fine with the 9.9. I would get a hand controlled trolling mototr above the 40lb range. I have a 28lb on ym 14fter that pushes and pulls just fine right now. I would of course like to upgrade. I only use one battery. If you keep them charged it's really not a problem. I also have a homemade bow mount that can accept my hand controlled trolling motor. These boats can be very versatile if you set them up correctly. I can take 3 people in my 14fter with a 9.9, trolling motor, gas, battery and gear. It doesn't move too fast, but it gets us on the water.

These are inexpensive rigs that can give you tons of enjoyment. Plus, you can get in places you wouldn't dream of taking your Targa or your Ranger (not sure if that's what you're getting). Light to tow. I could go on and on. Have fun! Just don't paint it smurf-blue!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh, and one more thing... if you don't have the title, you can register it has 13.5ft to avoid having to produce the title. I ran into that with my boat. Plus, it does ot have a capacities tag on it.


----------



## MAINAH (Apr 14, 2004)

To add to what CRANKUS said. Measure your boat yourself, from the tip of the bow straight back to the stern. If it is under 14ft.....no title required. When I got mine it was regestered as a 14ft boat. I challenged the length (13'10") at the registry office and had to take my baot to the Division of Watercraft office. They measured the boat, agreed with me and did some paper/computer work and I was able to walk out the door with my new registration in hand. NO TITLE. More $ in my pocket. Good luck. 

PS, I sent you pics of my set-up to your e-mail.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Isn't your 9.9 a long shaft. That wouldn't be good on the short of a transom if so.


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

I am getting ready to purchase a lund 14 foot boat basically set up the same way as the person who started this thread, can you all send your pictures to my email. thanks [email protected]


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Fished for about 10 yrs. on a 14 ft. Sea Nymph just like that. Had a 10 hp Evinrude on it. Went out of almost all the launches from Cataba to Toledo. Ran all over the reefs walleye fishing. Watch the weather and pick your days and it's no problem. On inland lakes it's fine. With 2 people and a 10 hp it will be fine. Good fishing!!!!!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

marcia,the motor,batteries,gear,etc. won't be a problem for you.just don't overload the boat and you'll be fine.
p.s.,i sent you a couple of pics.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

looks similar to the 14' smokercraft I have- its' set up with a "9.9" ( 15 horse, with a 9.9 cover, from previous owner !!!) boat has been decked , carpeted, home made livewell ( large cooler built in , between seats, and a small bilge pump), 2 swivel seats, - also it has a transom mount 36 lb. minn kota used as a bow mount- real easy to do, all you need is a block of 1x4 pine , about 6 " long, where you clamp the mount on the side !!! I run 2 batteries, one for lights and live well, and another for the trolling mota- the previos owner ( I work with him) did a pretty good job of setting it up, but I would have used aluminum , instead of 1/2 " marine plywood. - I also used someone's Idea on here, and bought a clamp on worklight( the ones that you can buy @ wally world) , put in a 50 w 12 volt bulb, and you have a moveable , nightfishing light for low dollars- nice for night 'eye fishing !!! Will try to post pics when I dust her off this week . Hope this helps 'Rude Dog


----------



## Ken (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a 14 ft sea nymph it is rated for a 25 hp I have a 15 on it. Checked speed with gps can get 20mph on smooth water


----------

